# i dont understand



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i tested two days early and its another BFN for me. I dont know what is wrong with me, why do my embies not want to stay ? i feel like my body has let us down again, i am so angry at myself. I cant even cry at the moment i just dont have any emotions left, i feel empty and like i am never going to have a family of my own, its been over 5 years now and i have never ever in my life been pregnant, what is wrong with me ? why am i being punished. I know alot of you have been through alot more than me and i admire your strength, i feel like i am about to fall apart.

bell


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Bell,

Can't say anything to lessen the pain or answer your questions hun, but thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for the future - whatever that may be for you  

Marie


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Just a quick question for you all,

The only thing to take my mind off this negative is to figure out when i can start a fresh cycle, i have just had medicated FET with AH. How long will i have to wait before i can start again ?

bell x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Bell, 

I just wanted to say im sorry your tx hasnt worked. I also feel like i am being punished but at least i have had some answers to why my embies dont stick.. which has helped me deal with the failures and pushed us on to try again and have some hope..

Im not sure how long you need to wait to try again, i have always started pretty much after my AF has arrived but i know that some clinics like you to wait longer..

Take care.. 

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Bell
Sorry things haven't worked out so far - there is lots of support and help to be found on the 'Negative Cycle' board at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0
Ali*


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think individual clinincs vary, and it probably depends on different treatments, too, but our clininc likes you to wait until you've had at least one natural cycle before starting another tx.

I felt the same as you - needed to book the next tx to help me get over the negative. I booked it the day after we got our BFN, but booked it for about 5 months later. The fact that it wasn't immediate wasn't a problem, just knowing I had a date pencilled in with them stopped me feeling I was 'in limbo'.

Good luck, whatever you decide.

Marie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

bell i see your BFN has turned into a BFP hun     well done and big congrats, i wish you a very healthy, happy pregnancy  

pam xx


----------

